# wanna see what the S16 Silvia would've looked like?



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I guess this is what they had in mind for the S16 Silvia before they shit canned the model. To make it worse, they planned to put the SR20VET into the S16. 

Thought you might like to see this...


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

wow, pity they scrapped the idea of this model


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

whyyyyyyy oh whyyyyyyyyyyy did they scrap this idea?
couldnt they have just brought it over to north america instead


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

too bad, it was a nice car...front end looks almost like a Ferrari


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Exalta's chick is HOT!! lucky bastard


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

*cough* fake *cough* thats not a real picture. that magazine photoshopped it. it wasnt a real idea, just something the magazine came up with. that pic has been floating around for a while, it was posted 5 times on NICO.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

blueboost said:


> *Exalta's chick is HOT!! lucky bastard   *


uhm, thanks  Who are we talking about here? Amanda , the group pic or the College pals?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

kind of reminds me of a Lude.......but i like it


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Pretty never-the-less.

btw, was it because of low sales they stopped making the Silvia? I can't imagine why a cheap, awesome sports car would undersale.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

From what I saw on an Australlian Sylvia website, Japan is changing their emissions laws. Under the new law, the SR20DET doesn't meet the new restrictions. Whether or not this is true, I don't know.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

true, heard that law also from Best Motoring, thats why Nissan has stopped production of the S15 and the R34 and also the RB engines, which is inline-6


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *uhm, thanks  Who are we talking about here? Amanda , the group pic or the College pals? *


i guess the michelle chick man, your new love...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Man, I'd a broke open my piggy bank for that one.The only thing I don't care for is the middle of the grille opening being closed and split like that.


----------

